# Boot up Windows XP 60 times faster



## rajat22 (Nov 8, 2005)

> Whenever you start your computer, you are faced with a few moments of thumb twiddling while Windows XP boots and prompts you to log on. Although you should expect to wait for a few moments, sometimes Windows XP seems to boot rather slowly. In fact, you may notice that over a period of time the PC that used to roar to life seems a bit sluggish instead. Fortunately, you can perform several techniques that help Windows XP get the bootup speed you want. This chapter explores how to put these techniques to work.
> 
> Stopping Unneeded Startup Services
> 
> ...



*EDIT:Source- *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1768298,00.asp* -_digen_


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 8, 2005)

yah these will help.
but 60 times faster?dont u think thats preposterous claim?


----------



## anubhav_har (Nov 8, 2005)

nice job.. but wont make 60 times faster..


----------



## abhinav (Nov 9, 2005)

yeh how can it even boot that fast.

and what will happen to those having the fastest PC at  this moment.
lol

anyways good one


----------



## khattam_ (Nov 9, 2005)

Old Old Old


----------



## naveenchandran (Nov 9, 2005)

SOURCE: *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1768298,00.asp


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

did all of wat u have told

yeah there an increase in speed by .6 times not 60 times dude !!!


----------



## anandk (Dec 2, 2005)

check this out too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17845&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## imprince (Dec 4, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> did all of wat u have told
> 
> yeah there an increase in speed by .6 times not 60 times dude !!!



haha


----------

